# New member here!



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to HF, you'll have a ball. BTW, what part of Maine, I'm in central.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

Have fun posting!


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Hello! Welcome to HF, you'll have a ball. BTW, what part of Maine, I'm in central.



*Southern! Nice to meet a fellow Mainah!*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome and hope you have fun posting! is that you in your avatar?


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

free_sprtd said:


> hey there! welcome and hope you have fun posting! is that you in your avatar?


*Yes, it is very zoomed in! I like taking my mare to the beach when we can, and she just loves to run! Its really the best place to gallop outside of a real racetrack.*


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MLK11, which beach is that? My trail club goes to Popham when allowed.


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> MLK11, which beach is that? My trail club goes to Popham when allowed.



*That pic was taken at Parson's Beach. My friend who was also there used to board her horse at the barn right by the beach, so we were able to park there and ride down. I usually go to Gooserock's Beach. They're really nice down there and don't mind the horses much.*


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MLK11 said:


> *That pic was taken at Parson's Beach. My friend who was also there used to board her horse at the barn right by the beach, so we were able to park there and ride down. I usually go to Gooserock's Beach. They're really nice down there and don't mind the horses much.*


Meg, what town (s) are these beaches in?


----------

